

Show HN: Profile your typing – touch typing analytics - sfount
https://sfount.com

======
ljk
look really clean! I've been using 10fastfingers but always wondered about
where the "instant result" and this makes it easy to see it as I go

suggestion:

\- if the title of the passage could be displayed in the result page it'd be
cool too, sometimes I can't look at the title of the passage while typing.

\- turns out I mess up up typing a lot, would you consider allowing use of
"ctrl + a" to select entire word for faster deleting of the text?

~~~
sfount
Thanks! I hope that it can find a balance between instant feedback and useful
information and statistics over time.

I'll look at adding the title now; would it be useful to have the option to
see the entire passage after completion?

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
ljk
having the option to see the entire passage and its source after completion
would be awesome!

------
javindo
Always looking for a tool to do this, your solution looks really elegant and
handy - love the report page.

What do you plan to do with the "recommendations" feature?

